# Water schedule



## dierichmotorsports (Feb 23, 2020)

What is a good water schedule to keep to. How much how often? Curios if I'm under watering or over watering. Using natural spring water and plants are in happy frog fox fox  soil and are about 7 weeks old from seed.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 23, 2020)

It all depends on how well your medium holds water, look for the top 2" to be dry then water.
Its very easy to tell if you are over or under watering
drooping leaves are either over or under watered,  when they are drooping water them if they bounce back in an hour or so, they were under watered, if they don't there overwatered


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 23, 2020)

The better way is to go by feel.  Put your finger in the soil about knuckle deep.  If dry, water.  If damp, don't.  It will vary lot depending on drainage and how much perlite or vermiculite that's mixed in your soil, so a set schedule that's right for today, won't work a few weeks from now.I For
For soil health, you want a wet/dry cycle.  Watch for droopy leaves.  That's both a water me and too much water sign.  FWIW, I grow in aerated water.

Edited because spill chick is dumb.


----------



## notthecops (Feb 24, 2020)

I agree with with the above.
Also, get familiar with the weight of your pots/pails when they are dry, and wet. It will make it easier to tell how much water they have if you know how they feel.

When it feels light, it’s dry and time to water.


----------

